# Disadvantages of introducing formula at 4 months?



## steph.

Hi ladies, i'm having issues. I exclusively breastfeed but am useless at expressing. This means that I cant leave lo with anyone for more than a couple of hours, and even then I'm on edge because she can be a snacky feeder. I'm trapped! I love breastfeeding and plan to do it until she is about a year old but I was thinking about introducing a formula feed a day. When she was 3 months i said I would do it when she was 4 months but I went to the shop to get formula a couple of days ago, just stood staring at it for 10 minutes, felt really guilty, and left empty handed. I told myself I would do it when she turns 5 months. Anyway I went to the gp today for her immunisations and he said I should just introduce it now as it wont do her any harm and it will make my life easier. So my question is...is there really no advantage of holding off on the formula as long as she is still mostly breastfed??

Thought i would post it here because I would like the opinions of breastfeeding and formula feeding mums. Any knowledge/experiences welcome!


----------



## ellie27

If you introduce formula it could have a big impact on your supply.

Why not just breastfeed whenever you are there, but if you have to go somewhere or leave LO with somebody then just use formula those times - thats what I do and it works as LO is not having formula everyday - maybe a 3 oz bottle every 2nd day - and that little amount is not going to have any effect on your supply.

You have done great to get this far.

:flower:


----------



## Belle25

Don't feel guilty for buying formula milk if thats what you want to do.
I bought some for lo, and felt the same. It never got used. I bought a medela breast pump instead. Now I express and am building up a supply in the freezer, so if I am going to be out, I pop some in the fridge the night before for OH to give her.

I have never given her a bottle myself-its OHs domain to bottlefeed expressed milk, so that makes it easier for her to settle when I am out.

The only disadvantage I can see with introducing formula is it may reduce your supply, but if its what you want to do longer term, thats probably ok for you

Ps the medela pump is really easy and fast to use for expressing 
Good luck
xx


----------



## amy19604

I agree, just use formula when you need to. I do this also, as i have 3 other kids including a 14 month old i literally cannot be there every moment of the day to feed the baby because she feeds constantly and as soon as she comes off she just cries so when i'm on my own i give her the odd bottle if i need to, but when dh is home i dont need to. also if i need to go somewhere without her dh gives her formula. i cant express as its too time consuming and i can't get enough so its just easier this way. it's not going to hurt her and it makes life easier x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think that people are forgetting that your baby's tummy is used to your breastmilk as she's had nothing else for four months. She could react poorly to the formula and throw it up. It can also affect your supply, but probably not hugely. What about getting a good breast pump? Try block feeding (feeding off one side) for several feeds and then pump the breast you haven't been feeding off of? Also, try pumping first thing in the morning and make sure you are relaxed. Another option is to pump while you're feeding. Best of luck! :)


----------



## xsadiex

I have been considering doing this too but felt too guilty to buy the formula. Maybe a bottle every day could effect your supply but one a week or so would be ok.. But you never know if your little one will take a bottle or get used to the different taste xxx


----------



## cat lover

I would have headed into depression without formula, I honestly believe that. I battled like hell with manual and electric breast pumps as I was desperate to EBF but to this day cant get more than a drizzle out. In the end I started giving occasional formula as even at 16 weeks LO was feeding for an hour every other hour and were it not for formula I would never have been able to do anything without her. I have been happily combi feeding for months and still BF 2 -3 times a day at almost a year old.

To EBF for 4 months is amazing but for me I felt trapped and unhappy, so do not feel guilty about giving formula now and again. Once you make sure that LO is happy to take it there is no reason why it cant only be given while you're out. I dont believe this will affect your supply too much :flower:


----------



## freckleonear

It won't do any harm but it will change your baby's gut flora. That's something you need to research and decide whether the virgin gut theory is important to you. It might be worth waiting until 6 months when you introduce solids, but it's entirely up to you.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Before you agonise over this why don't you try giving your LO one oz of formula? My son won't have anything to do with it. He goes absolutely crazy! I'm gonna try him again once I've started weaning and he's a bit more used to different flavours


----------

